# Queries regarding ACS document upload



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Referring to ACS application checklist, especially this section :

Certified copies of your original documents need to be uploaded in PDF format.
 Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each individual qualification and each employment entry
 *Maximum 3MB per PDF upload*
 Please do not password protect PDF files

Question(s) :
1.* The scanned copy has to be a color scan of the original or it can be black and white also?*

Source : 
https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Application-Checklist.pdf

From the document, skill assessment guideline for application, page number 7, under the section Prepare Documents to upload into the online application form :

Scan and Save the certified copies into a PDF format
• Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification and each employment entry.
• Scan documents at a low resolution setting of *no higher than 200 DPI*.
• Maximum limit of 3MB per PDF upload.
• Ensure your PDF files are not Password protected or Read Only.

Question :
*2. How strictly is 200 dpi rule enforced? And for the scanned documents as low as 200 DPI, is readability or clarity, not an issue?

3. For my MS, my project report itself is more than 3 MB and available only in soft copy. So 1. it won't be certified and 2. I'm still wondering how to manage the size limit issue. Any pointer?*

Source : https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Referring to ACS application checklist, especially this section :
> 
> Certified copies of your original documents need to be uploaded in PDF format.
>  Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each individual qualification and each employment entry
> ...



1) You will be able to compress the file size using various online sites, this worked good for me https://smallpdf.com/compress-pdf
2) The documents should be clear (atleast readable) go with the closest resolution
3) From what I remember ( I uploaded my documents recently, 7th September), you will be able to upload multiple documents (upto 5), each of file size 5MB. I had the same problem, so I had to split my documents (Diploma, BE)

Hope this helps!


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

1) B/W scanned docs should be fine.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Referring to ACS application checklist, especially this section :
> 
> Certified copies of your original documents need to be uploaded in PDF format.
>  Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each individual qualification and each employment entry
> ...


Please see the following:

1. Your education documents can be split into two. One for bachelors and one for masters.
2. If you are getting the education credentials verified, submit the convocation, consolidated marks list of both bachelors and masters in their respective sections. (Bachelors - Consolidated and convocation, masters - consolidated and convocation)
3. I have used the default scanner setting which is 200 DPI and that is still readable
4. In case you do not have a consolidated marks memo, scan all the semesters one after the other(you can do that in reverse order as well - latest first and old at the end)
5. In case the file size increases significantly, use Adobe distiller to reduce the size or any online tools.
6. May I know why are you submitting the project report of your MS??
7. Color scans copies look good and resemble the original. Hence better. Black and white are fine if you are using your own home copying solution (multi function printer at home). 
8. Get all the documents notarized for better validation.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> 6. May I know why are you submitting the project report of your MS??


Page 1 in Assessment Checklist, under qualification document :

 Abstract of Research if the qualification has been completed through Research

and Page 10 in Skill Assessment Guideline :

Thesis or Research Project Abstract
When the qualification includes a thesis or research project, an abstract of the thesis or research project
is required. The abstract should be endorsed by the primary supervisor where possible. The name of the
University and the date of the thesis publication or project completion should appear on the front page
of the abstract. 

I want to submit my MS 4'th Sem dissertation report for this purpose, as my 4'th semester consist of only this (BITS MS in Software Systems)


----------



## rd61191 (Sep 25, 2017)

@auscall
Hey,

I read that you have done Diploma and BE.I have query regarding this:

I have done Diploma in ECE after my 10th Standard and entered in 2nd year of B.tech(CSE).Do I need to submit transcripts of Diploma also? 
or should i just submit B.tech Transcripts and diploma's Marksheet?

Thanx in Advance!


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

rd61191 said:


> @auscall
> Hey,
> 
> I read that you have done Diploma and BE.I have query regarding this:
> ...


I have not come across this during my research. I strongly recommend reaching out to ACS : [email protected] and ask this question.


----------



## goto123 (Nov 6, 2017)

i was about to submit my friend's acs documents for assessment but his degree certificate is printed across an A4 sheet and when I combine the mark-sheets and degree, the degree rotates automatically to align with the mark-sheets. Would such a document be ok or do you guys suggest something else.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

goto123 said:


> i was about to submit my friend's acs documents for assessment but his degree certificate is printed across an A4 sheet and when I combine the mark-sheets and degree, the degree rotates automatically to align with the mark-sheets. Would such a document be ok or do you guys suggest something else.


No issues. Go ahead and submit it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

i have done btech from 2005 to 2009. after that i have 4 years IT experience 2009-2013. After that, there is gap of 2 years 2013-2015. After that, I have joined bank 2015-till date. Do i have to mention gap and current working experience for ACS assessment?


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

auscall said:


> 1) You will be able to compress the file size using various online sites, this worked good for me https://smallpdf.com/compress-pdf
> 2) The documents should be clear (atleast readable) go with the closest resolution
> 3) From what I remember ( I uploaded my documents recently, 7th September), you will be able to upload multiple documents (upto 5), each of file size 5MB. I had the same problem, so I had to split my documents (Diploma, BE)
> 
> Hope this helps!



If my pdf is less than 3 MB but the resolution in more than 200 dpi, will that be a problem?


----------



## abhijit_jain27 (Feb 10, 2019)

*Uploading document*

Dear Friends,

I have query regarding uploading documents.

1) While submitting Company experience letter
- Do I need to merge all pdf like appointment, relieving, roles and responsibility for one company in one pdf or I can keep separate pdf.

eg.
company 1 - all related documents in one pdf
or 
company 1 - appointment, relieving, roles responsibility etc.

2) Should I upload recent exp company first or first joined company first 
eg.
current company - first 
last company - second
..
first company - last


or 
first company - first
second company - second
....

thanks in advance

Abhi


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

I need to correct overseas deputation year, for ACS positive outcome. ACS outcome came around 6 months back. Year was incorrect in SD. Please help what can I do, as I need to fill EOI?


----------

